# Sea monster at Ft. Pickins



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Last night I was fishin down at the Ft. near the pass... and I hooked into a behemoth !! I ended up fighting this thing for over an hour...





Turns out it was a mammoth stingray! huge!! biggest one ive ever seen, caught him on 15lb test walmart cheap-o-line..



and some nasty catfish... Some folks right next to me pulled in a nice 23" red


----------

